# Question: Releases of Mozart's Sonatas for Fortepiano & Violin -- M. Bilson & S. Luca



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

*Question: Releases of Mozart's Sonatas for Fortepiano & Violin -- M. Bilson & S. Luca*

Volume 1 of Mozart's Sonatas for Fortepiano & Violin (Malcolm Bilson and Sergiu Luca) was issued on vinyl in about 1985. *Was Volume 1 ever released on CD?* 

*DISCOGS *page for volume 1

I have had the 2-CD *Volume 2* of this release for many years. After searching online, I found that the 1-CD *Volume 3* can be purchased used.

I'm not very adept in researching online for this type of thing. I would appreciate any help!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

CD Volume 1: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Viennese-Fortepiano-Instruments-fortepiano/dp/B000009IAT
CD Volume 2: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Sonatas-Fortepiano-Violin-Vol/dp/B000005IYB


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> CD Volume 1: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Viennese-Fortepiano-Instruments-fortepiano/dp/B000009IAT
> CD Volume 2: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Sonatas-Fortepiano-Violin-Vol/dp/B000005IYB


Hi, @Larkenfield -- Actually, that first one you suggested is what is generally referred to as Vol. 3, the so-called Late Viennese Sonatas. Vol. 1 contains the _Mannheim Sonatas_, which I can only find on used vinyl.

But interestingly, the prices on the used Vol. 3 on Amazon are very much lower than one I had been eyeing on Ebay, so thanks very much! :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If you want PM me and I’ll let you have a transfer of Vol 1. But let me know here that you’ve sent a message or I may not see it. It’s worth having.

It was released just on the transition of LP to CD.

The Vol 3 is the most challenging for me, not because of the performances but because of the music (K426, K547). But Luca and Bilson do a good job with it - because I find the music so difficult I’ve tried a lot of different performances and Luca/Bilson are maybe for me the most attractive.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Forsooth said:


> Hi, @Larkenfield -- Actually, that first one you suggested is what is generally referred to as Vol. 3, the so-called Late Viennese Sonatas. Vol. 1 contains the _Mannheim Sonatas_, which I can only find on used vinyl.
> 
> But interestingly, the prices on the used Vol. 3 on Amazon are very much lower than one I had been eyeing on Ebay, so thanks very much! :tiphat:


 Thanks for clearing that up. Wishing you well in finding those discs composed by one of the truly great masters.


----------

